# rally-o collar question



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I would like to do some Rally-O with Kessy and Gizmo next year. I would prefer to use a martingale for Kessy. I picked up one for her today - it's nylon and the "martingale" part is chain. Is this an okay collar to use, or do I need one that is nylon all the way around?
I was 90% sure it'd be okay but just want to be positive. I always did rally on a flat collar before so never had to think much about what type of martingale to use!
I usually do APDT rally but may try AKC at some point so hopefully the rules are the same for both.
Thanks


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dakota has his RA in AKC Rally. I always used a nylon martingale but I think you could use one w chain. 

Here's the AKC obedience reg on collars: 

Section 17. Collars. All dogs in the obedience ring must wear a properly fitted collar approved by the judge. No special training collars, such as electronic collars or prong collars, will be permitted. Nothing may be hanging from the dog’s collar.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/Rally_Regulations.pdf


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I would bring a regular flat collar or slip collar to a trial, just incase. As some judges may catorgarize a martingale as a training collar. I always just use a thin linked choke chain for showing, just so I know my dog cant slip out of the collar and also that there are no worries about the collar not being approved by the judge.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Slip collars are not allowed in APDT rally, but you are allowed to use a 'properly fitted limited-slip collar' (martingale). Now whether this allows you to use one that is partly chain, I don't know....but from what I've seen in APDT I would tend to think not. 

I have no idea for AKC rally as I don't compete in that particular venue.....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've used fur savers and flat collars.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

My understanding is that the collar should be made all of the same material (except buckles, etc.) - a webbing collar should be all webbing, a chain collar should be all chain, etc. Now I'm not sure where this came from, just has always been the "rule" that we've followed.

A regular all-webbing martingale is allowed in AKC obedience and rally. A webbing/chain martingale may be disallowed by some judges (they have that right) and then you would be scrambling at the last minute to change collars and that makes you and your dog lose focus. So I would discourage using a webbing and chain collar so that you can relax and concentrate on keeping your dog's attention while you enter the ring.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------

